# Keto coconut glazed donut holes.



## jcam222 (Jan 13, 2022)

Air fryer keto coconut glazed donut holes. Tweaked the recipe some from batch 1 and these are delicious and pretty addictive! Wife loves them too. 2 cups almond flour, 1/2 cup coconut flour, 1/4 cup Golden lakanto (could just use swerve) 2 1/2 teaspoons baking powder, 2 t xanthan and  1 t salt.  In separate bowl mix 1 stick melted butter, a heavy 1/4 cup keto yogurt or sour cream , 1/4 cup hot water. Mix up into a dough, it’s a little crumbly. Wet or grease hands and make about 15 balls. All fryers a little difference so can play with time snd temp. I do 7 minutes 325 and crank it to 375 for 3-4 more minutes. Icing is 1/2 cup powdered swerve, 2 tablespoons heavy cream and 1 teaspoon vanilla. Mix it and microwave for 20 seconds so it’s nice and thing. Cost each donut hole in icing and roll in unsweetened coconut. Best to let the holes cool before glazing.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 13, 2022)

That looks so good! My wife got an air fryer before the holidays and we’ve been playing with it! This is a perfect one to try out! Thanks!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 13, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> That looks so good! My wife got an air fryer before the holidays and we’ve been playing with it! This is a perfect one to try out! Thanks!


Quite welcome. I plan on doing more this weekend to do some different versions.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 13, 2022)

Jeff
Normally, I am not a big sweet eater, but since this covid crap my tastes have really changed.
I had to go grab a couple cookies after checking out your photo.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 13, 2022)

You got me with 'keto' and 'doughnut'.......just does not compute!! LOL!! I am very intrigued by this...Like!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 13, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> You got me with 'keto' and 'doughnut'.......just does not compute!! LOL!! I am very intrigued by this...Like!


Haha it’s amazing the desserts you can crank out that are diabetic and keto friendly.


----------



## xray (Jan 13, 2022)

Damn Jeff those look excellent! I would love to sit down to about a half dozen of those with a nice cup of coffee. Nicely done.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 14, 2022)

Looks delish!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 14, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> You got me with 'keto' and 'doughnut'.......just does not compute!! LOL!! I am very intrigued by this...Like!



Me too. I didn't know you can put keto and doughnut in the same sentence.
Nice.....

Boykjo


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 14, 2022)

Looks great, I'm all in for any dessert
And donut holes are so easy to eat..  

David


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 14, 2022)

Those look absolutely divine Jeff. Not much of a sweet eater but I'd certainly give those a go!! Well done sir.



boykjo said:


> Me too. I didn't know you can put keto and doughnut in the same sentence.



I'm not into the keto thing but if people can put light and beer into the same sentence then keto and doughnut should be allowed   

If it's light, it ain't beer. If it's beer, it ain't light....just sayin' 

Robert


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 14, 2022)

Those sound delicious, Jeff.  My Mom used to deep fry donut holes all the time for us.
Gary


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 15, 2022)

FYI all edited to include the xanthan gum I forgot to include.


----------

